# Game 13: Official Rockets @ Kings GAME THREAD. 11/23. 21:00 CST.



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@* 

*Houston Rockets (6-6) @ Sacramento Kings (6-4)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 23th, 2004
9:00pm CST, NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 

Kings board game thread...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 103 
Rockets 94

CWebb 18pts 15rbs 7assts

TMac 28pts 10rbs 5assts


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kings win 103-82

Yao is gonna cost us the game with his ineffective play, like he always does. T-Mac is forced to do most of the scoring, he'll get like 30 or more. Yao gets 14 pts and under and 1 rebound, no blocks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Kings win 103-82
> 
> Yao is gonna cost us the game with his ineffective play, like he always does. T-Mac is forced to do most of the scoring, he'll get like 30 or more. Yao gets 14 pts and under and 1 rebound, no blocks.


You are quickly becoming my least favourite poster... did Yao slaughter your family or something??

Both teams rolling along lately, hard to say who'll win.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Its my opinion, you cant do anything about it. To me, I think he sucks. I dont say anything when you say he's good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Its my opinion, you cant do anything about it. To me, I think he sucks. I dont say anything when you say he's good.


I'm not gonna do anything about it, and frankly I don't care about your opinion. But when you're attacking my favourite player in every post you've made so far with nothing to back up your statements, obviously it'll catch my attention. There are posters around here who I don't agree with, but respect their opinion because they actually have insightful things to say once in awhile. 

Anyway I'll just save the trouble of this argument and put you on ignore :|


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

thefranchise03 is probably one of those stupid spoofs who would still rather have Steve Francis :laugh: 

what a joke


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont care if you ignore me, I dont give a sh*t. I dont know why you like a player whos not aggressive and cant get rebounds when hes 7'6, and gets dunked on every game...... I guess you like those kinds of players then, I dont know. Then again, Its your opinion, and theres nothing i can do to change that


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> thefranchise03 is probably one of those stupid spoofs who would still rather have Steve Francis :laugh:
> 
> what a joke


You know what, youre right, i would rather have Francis than Yao. Yao should have been part of the T-mac trade. I dont know why they didnt do that. I thought the Rockets wanted to improve, oh well..


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

obviously you dont know much about basketball, a tmac francis combo would not work


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Does any1 else notice that when Webber plays the Rockets,we actually fare better?

I've noticed that last yr in the games that Webber missed,we got blown out twice,two games he played in,we stayed close...just thought I'd bring that up.

Since i said we'd go 3-1 on this road trip....


Rockets 100
Kings 96
F/OT


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 109
rockets 102

peja 28pts 5rebs 3 asts 2 steals
bibby 21 pts 7dimes


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Rockets - 101

Kings - 98


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-105
Kings-100


Leading Scorer: T-Mac


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kings have won 5 straight, it's going to be very tough to beat them at home. Yao and McGrady both have to show up (like the first time we played them) and we have to hit our outside shots. 

Peja has been heating up, JJ needs to keep up with him.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what, youre right, i would rather have Francis than Yao. Yao should have been part of the T-mac trade. I dont know why they didnt do that. I thought the Rockets wanted to improve, oh well..


haha,man,u r darn funny.u know what,like somebody said,the GM of Rockets would trade his mother first before he traded Yao.so take it easy,baby.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

as for this game,i don't wanna predict now,cuz i don't have good feeling for it.why?cuz the chinese sports channel will show this game.but from experience,Yao had never have good stats and rockets rarely won as long as this channel show rockets game.:uhoh:  it became a rule.Even Yao knew this and he said he didn't know what' s wrong.:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com Preview 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings look to extend their five-game winning streak when they close out a five-game homestand against the Houston Rockets on Tuesday.
> 
> After sweeping a four-game set last season, Sacramento dropped a 104-101 decision at Houston on November 6. The Kings have won 10 straight home games against the Rockets, however.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

What happened to Ward...and I like Dre Barrett already...hes quick as hell.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone care to jump on the "Andre Barret for Starting PG" bandwagon?

btw, this game is a mess, the Kings just keep getting all the calls and they keep hitting all their shots


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll tell you what's killing us in this game....REBOUNDING

Every single time the Kings miss a shot, they get their own offensive rebounds which leads to second chance points

oh yeah, have McGrady shoot the Technical Free Throw, you're a genious Gumby! :uhoh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Somebody get a Fire Extinguisher

T-Mac's on FIRE!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I'll tell you what's killing us in this game....REBOUNDING


We're actually outrebounding them so far


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> We're actually outrebounding them so far


Yeah we are

But I'm talking about Offensive rebounding. It seems as if just about everytime the Kings miss a shot, they get their own rebound and then get second chance points which killed us early in the game


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The Ming-Mac Connection need to start taking over the 4th, and so far they are. 

Smart decisions = Wins


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I really hate Bobby Jackson

and I hate Songailia just as much


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh lord I give up, now the team is doing nothing but turning the ball over and fouling the kings which gives them extra points

edit: Well folks, we can blame this loss on Yao Ming for stupid turnovers at the end of the game to cost us this one


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

one of the best games ive seen this season really could have gone ethier way, peja had best shooting night so far this season and i was very impressed by yao ming today :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I only caught some of the 2nd half, but I do like what I see. Some defensive mistakes and still a little slow on offense, but I definately see improvement. T-Mac looks like he's getting more comfortable with the team... now he's gotta work on his shot :sour: 

Great effort but Yao, but he's gotta handle the ball better as usual


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I hate Bobby Jackson.. 

anyway,it's a cool game,we lost though.Rockets guys were not doing bad,Kings just did even better.yeah,the offensive rebs r a big problem.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Turnovers:
Rockets:18
Kings:7

:no:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I only caught some of the 2nd half, but I do like what I see. Some defensive mistakes and still a little slow on offense, but I definately see improvement. T-Mac looks like he's getting more comfortable with the team... *now he's gotta work on his shot :sour: *
> 
> Great effort but Yao, but he's gotta handle the ball better as usual


I agree, the guy has been very streaky this season, except that little part in the 2nd half where he made like 5 consecutive shots, and then the Kings called a timeout and then obviously T-Mac was Ice Cold after that

He didnt start off very good last season also, and then he ended up catching fire offensively in December, so no need to worry, he is just getting into his groove


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Game pics...*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt start off very good last season also, and then he ended up catching fire offensively in December, so no need to worry, he is just getting into his groove


:yes: :yes: he will be awesome again soon,i believe.he just starts off slowly.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> *Game pics...*


Brad Miller " If you have to puke at least don't do it on the court."


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Typical Yao "Butterfingers" Ming


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I forgot Barrett was even on the team. Good to see made most of his opportunity last night. That wide open three he made in the second half was needed. I think the Rockets have the shortest point guards in the league right now with Barrett and Lue. I hope they aren't on the court at the same time. Turnovers are still a problem and add up quickly.


----------

